# Anyone used HARI in dublin??????



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi ladies

My husband and I are looking into having IUI treatment done privatley.

But i have to Say origin costs £2400 and HARI costs around 700.00 euro. Huge difference. We have also looked at Leeds they are £430.00

I cannot decide where to go. Dublin seems so much handier. But id like to know of any storys about this clinic. 

Thanks

Angel83


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Angel, i'm in the same position as you, Origin does seem quite expensive. I have looked at the Sims Clinic also in dublin, they are about 600 euro per cycle inc scans but drugs on top. I'm new to all this and don't know exactaly what iui involves, ie how often you have scans etc. Origin is only 10 mins from us but I am struggling to justify the extra cost, especially if you can use that extra money to fund more cycles if necessary or hopefully to buy baby things  .

Good luck 

Bumble Bee


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

I totally Agree Bumble Bee. The extra cost is awful.

Where can i find info on sims?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

I just did a google search for fertility clinics in dublin. I can't believe the difference in price, even for the 1st consol. 
Let me know what you think.

Bumble Bee


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks Bumble Bee

I think im gonna go with them to be honest. There is loads of info on there website too.

What do you think?

Have you spoken to them?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi Angel, sorry not been online for a few days.....think I will prob get a referal for Sims and go to see them. HARI seem good too but i'm kinda thinking the less stress the better in this whole journey and the thought of trying to get parked around dublin city centre doesn't really seem stress free, Sims is outside the city centre and has car parking, does that sound really lazy??
I got a letter from RFC clinic this morning saying to phone them to arrange an appointment, I think they only arrange appointments 6 weeks in advance so that was welcome post  I've pretty much ruled out Origin for the time being, seems they have 
the monopoly for NI, I can't justify paying nearly double the price just for convience.

Do you know how long the IUI waiting list is in RFC for either NHS or private?

Have a good weekend.

Bumble Bee


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi Bumble bee
How wierd We have decided to go with sims aswell.

Havent got a clue what the waiting lists are for RFC.

I also think its a joke, the prices that origin are charging. Where do they get off?

Well keep me posted on your progress. Sims has a waiting list of 10weeks at the moment..

Thanks

Angel83


----------



## Tattie (Feb 16, 2006)

Hello Angel83 and Bumble Bee,

Just to let you know that I have attended Sims in Dublin for one of my past treatments.  I was lucky enough to have two free cycles (IVF) with the RVH and I had one IVF going to blasts with Sims.  We went to Sims due the uk shortage of donor sperm and need a donor!

Unfortunately I didn't get my BFP but the care I received with Sims was second to none.  

If you have any questions regarding Sims I can certainly try and help you!

Good luck

Tattie xo


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi girls i'm new to this site..

Tattie, i think we will have to go to a clinic in the south as we have had 5 ICSI attempts with our own egg & sperm. I got 2 positives, one ended in a miscarriage & the other was an ectopic.. Our 5th cycle failed today.. We are running out of options.. My DH wants me to use a donor.

What did you think of your experience using a donor?? Was it IUI or IVF  & how much did it cost in sterling if you dont mind me asking??  I had 4 attempts with the RVH & this one with Origin..  Any info on SIMS would be great as i'm so down & i feel like i have hit a brick wall..


----------

